# BBC Food Photographers of 2016 winners



## Didereaux (Apr 27, 2016)

@redbourn    Some rather interesting takes on food photography represented here.
Food Photographer of the Year 2016 - BBC News


----------



## table1349 (Apr 27, 2016)

For the most part I would classify them as photography involving food rather than food photography, but there are some interesting photos none the less.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 27, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> For the most part I would classify them as photography involving food rather than food photography, but there are some interesting photos none the less.


Some great photography there, but I agree, not what I would consider classic food photography for the most part.


----------



## redbourn (Apr 28, 2016)

Didereaux said:


> @redbourn    Some rather interesting takes on food photography represented here.
> Food Photographer of the Year 2016 - BBC News



Thanks very much. Some very interesting shots!


----------



## Didereaux (Apr 28, 2016)

redbourn said:


> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> > @redbourn    Some rather interesting takes on food photography represented here.
> ...




your welcome.  Thought of you as soon as I saw the article.   Some neat takes on the overall.


----------



## cgw (Apr 28, 2016)

tirediron said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > For the most part I would classify them as photography involving food rather than food photography, but there are some interesting photos none the less.
> ...



Looked at any high-end food/cooking magazines lately? What's "classic food photography" anyway?

Martin Parr's scary/comical food photography?

Magnum Photos


----------



## OGsPhotography (Apr 28, 2016)

I like the toastie. The pig head stands iut as well. The winner is good I guess but not nearly as natural looking as the rest. So staged but good I guess. No baker is that happy at 5 am to have a big fn mess on their hands haha.


----------

